# mweng0385**Mr. Aqua 12 Long**Journal (56K Beware)



## flowerfishs (May 6, 2009)

I like the last one.


----------



## tropicalmackdaddy (Mar 7, 2012)

Def the first


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

After looking at it for a while, I might go with the last photo. It spreads into the right side of the tank, and doesn't have too much of a symmetrical look.


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Like the second one as well!

I just whipped this variation up as another concept you can try out. I drew over your second scape with the shape in mind.


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks Caykuu, I'll set that up as soon as I get home from work. I was contemplating whether or not to have two areas for the stones, the sketch looks great. We'll see how I execute it lol


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

Woohoo more 12g long!


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nice stones/scape! It kind of reminds me of a battleship. What you planning to grow in there?


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

My 10 Gallon currently has some of the plants I plan to use:
*Dwarf Hairgrass
*Micro Sword Grass
*Baby Dwarf Tears (Possibly)

I had Riccia, all kinds of moss, and a bunch of beginner plants I got from my LFS. I chose to use only the Hairgrass and Micro Sword Grass because they remained very healthy and spread fairly quickly without CO2.

My good friend actually introduced me to Aquascaping about 4 months ago and I've been pretty consumed with the hobby. I'll post some pics of his before/after photos - they are pretty awesome!


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Took some ideas from Caykuu, I'm really actually liking it, but knowing me I will end up messing with it if I don't top it off with the Amazonia Powder lol


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 17, 2011)

Siiiiiiick


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ahhh... I need one more day to decide..ha..I guess the more you move things around the more difficult the decision haha


----------



## caykuu (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome! 
From the two-hills concept you posted up there, I love your first try.  In the second scape, the two stones facing inward seem to happen to be too symmetric.

Gah, jealous of all you peeps with a 12 gallon long and legit scaping stones.  I don't have anywhere to put another aquarium in the house lolol.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

how much are these 12G's? what are you guys using for lighting and filtration?


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Jonnywhoop said:


> how much are these 12G's? what are you guys using for lighting and filtration?


Typically, The tank will cost around $90.00. But a lot of people got it on sale.


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Some photo's of my first planted tank: 








June 3rd, 2012








July 8th, 2012


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

This is my buddies tank (He's the one who got me into this hobby...what a jerk lol)








BEFORE








AFTER

His tank sprung up within a matter of weeks...crazy...


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Here is a sneak preview of my buddies project...hopefully it will be up this week or next. I will try to get him to do a write-up so you can all see how he set his up.

Guess what that silver canister is on the right side =P

















And the future inhabitant:


----------



## akl1212 (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow!!! How do u take such nice pics??


----------



## Meganne (Sep 3, 2012)

mweng0385 said:


> Took some ideas from Caykuu, I'm really actually liking it, but knowing me I will end up messing with it if I don't top it off with the Amazonia Powder lol


this one! this one!!!!!!


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

akl1212 said:


> Wow!!! How do u take such nice pics??


I used a very nice camera Allen, you were actually there when I took most of em haha, going to AFA this Saturday? lol..this guy..


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Meganne said:


> this one! this one!!!!!!


Hey Meganne, I am most likely going to be using this one with a few changes here and there. This one is my favorite also!


----------



## jayayssohn (May 19, 2012)

AFA for moar ROCKS?


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

lol i dunno, if I find one I REALLY like yeah. Let's see if they give you a discount hahaha, you're basically their best customer lol


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

**Update**
DIY Acrylic Clear Tubes connected to an Eheim Ecco and In-Line Heater...more updates to come!

P.S. Tank has been planted and fish are in...


----------



## sayurasem (Jun 17, 2011)

That is some clean pipes!


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks! It took a couple of tries, but we finally got it to bend in a shape where the acrylic doesn't get too warped.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

mooooaaar updates!


----------



## mythin (Jun 26, 2009)

lookin nice, nice betta too! love rare betta's


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Updated: Photo taken in the dark...the light is brighter in person.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

looks awesome!! where did you get those lily pipes?


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

orchidman said:


> looks awesome!! where did you get those lily pipes?


Thanks orchidman! Those are just acrylic pipes that we bent using a heat gun. I actually have it attached to a Eheim adjustable nozzle. I really just wanted it to look cleaner with a clear tube so it is almost a mirror image of the green Eheim pipes (just cut shorter for this tank).


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Gotcha! You should start making custom pipes. I'll be your first customer:$


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Followed by me assuming they're reasonably priced compared to what can already be purchased off the shelf. I'll be using an eheim canister as well. Tank looks great! Really stoked to get mine later this week and start scaping

What sort of fish you have there? I see neon tetras but what are the orange blurs? Trying to think of some nice schooling nano fish to keep in the 12 long. I think I gave up on the idea of CPD's after hearing how skittish they can be. My WCMM have spoiled me


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Thanks guys, ill see about making some extra pipes. The only reason I chose to DIY these were because I was afraid of breaking some $200 do aqua pipes and the Chinese eBay ones are too flimsy. 
I currently transferred my neon tetras, bloodfin tetras, Chinese algae eaters, ghost shrimps, and double fin beta.


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

nerdariostomp said:


> Followed by me assuming they're reasonably priced compared to what can already be purchased off the shelf. I'll be using an eheim canister as well. Tank looks great! Really stoked to get mine later this week and start scaping
> 
> What sort of fish you have there? I see neon tetras but what are the orange blurs? Trying to think of some nice schooling nano fish to keep in the 12 long. I think I gave up on the idea of CPD's after hearing how skittish they can be. My WCMM have spoiled me


The orange ones are glowlight raw boras Btw. The all are very calme with each other. The Chinese agar eaters are annoying at times, they tend to stir the plants out of the substrate.


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

*rasboras


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Very cool. I'll look into those. I have heard to avoid the algae eaters unless theres enough space to give them their own gang turff. Might just end up with some white clouds but I'd like to mix it up a bit. Probably a anal schooling minnow/danio/etc and a crew of nano cory. This is of course after the obligatory DSM attempt haha


----------



## nerdariostomp (Aug 23, 2012)

Apparently I can't edit my post so the anal fish remain hahaha


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mweng0385 said:


> Thanks guys, ill see about making some extra pipes. The only reason I chose to DIY these were because I was afraid of breaking some $200 do aqua pipes and the Chinese eBay ones are too flimsy.
> I currently transferred my neon tetras, bloodfin tetras, Chinese algae eaters, ghost shrimps, and double fin beta.


if you decide to do it, let me know! i want some special dimensiosns


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

nerdariostomp said:


> Apparently I can't edit my post so the anal fish remain hahaha


Never heard of this fish :icon_roll haha


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

orchidman said:


> if you decide to do it, let me know! i want some special dimensiosns


Will do! What dimensions are you looking at btw? Just in case I randomly come across some free time.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

mweng0385 said:


> Will do! What dimensions are you looking at btw? Just in case I randomly come across some free time.


umm idk haha! i have to go look for you haha. i basically want nano pipes, not huge ones that will be oversized for the tank.. ill need 13mm to fit an eheim 2213. ill get you some real dimensions now


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

the shape i want is just exactly like this http://www.adgshop.com/Lily_Pipe_outflow_MINI_P_2_p/102-442.htm http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:145&tx=41&ty=31

the space between the inward bend thing needs to be 4mm so that i dont have to use suction cups. i want the length of the whole pipe to be between 6 and 7 inches. that goes for both the inflow and outflow


----------



## SanctusLetum (Sep 26, 2012)

Very attractive tank. I really like your final choice for the hardscaping.


----------



## if_fishes_were_wishes (Jul 29, 2007)

Wow, stunning 12 long! Welcome to the club  I almost want another one to do something like this (mine's a reef).


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

orchidman said:


> the shape i want is just exactly like this http://www.adgshop.com/Lily_Pipe_outflow_MINI_P_2_p/102-442.htm http://www.google.com/imgres?um=1&h...ndsp=25&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0,i:145&tx=41&ty=31
> 
> the space between the inward bend thing needs to be 4mm so that i dont have to use suction cups. i want the length of the whole pipe to be between 6 and 7 inches. that goes for both the inflow and outflow


The length is easy, however the actual bend for an acrylic pipe to 4mm is very difficult if not impossible to achieve. I was trying to do the same thing; the pipe itself will start to warp and you'll get excess acrylic creasing where the lower bend is.


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

UPDATE**
Added Java Fern to each end of the tank so that it fills in a bit more. I now have hairgrass, java fern, crypt parva, micro sword, and frogbit.


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

Took out the chinese algae eaters because they were absolutely horrible! lol


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

My Neons


----------



## mweng0385 (Sep 8, 2012)

It's really hard to take pictures of the other fish, they tend to swim back and forth around my tank but I tried my best! 

They seem really healthy, even though they were transferred from my 10 gallon tank.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

caykuu said:


> Like the second one as well!
> 
> I just whipped this variation up as another concept you can try out. I drew over your second scape with the shape in mind.


Awesome design imagination!


----------

